# weatherplus



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone know where NBc Weatherplus is? I'm getting no signal at the lyngsat location


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Anyone know where NBc Weatherplus is? I'm getting no signal at the lyngsat location


I get 3 of them from an over the air antenna hooked digital to analog. 
I didn't know it was on satellite............


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Might not be anymore...Our NBC station doesn't carry it, and we are 150 miles from the next nearest city with TV. Thought I might find it on Satellite.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Might not be anymore...Our NBC station doesn't carry it, and we are 150 miles from the next nearest city with TV. Thought I might find it on Satellite.


Watch it on your computer here: 
http://www.weatherplus.com/weathernews/9438977/detail.html


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

the one on AMC1?

its scrambled and 8PSK so you need a different receiver (even if it was in the clear)


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

9200 has a 8psk addon, but I think you need the "dirty" f/w to have it recognized.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

nope. The software in the 9200 will read it just fine...you just need the adapter


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey that's cool, do you have one?


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

nope..no adapter


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Does installing the board void the warantee, or do you need to send the receive to Pansat to do it? Anything besides weatherplus using 8psk?


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont know about voiding the warranty but Pansat is selling it so it has to be legit 
yes you can install it. Open the box and it attaches like you would add memory to a computer. Slide in the board and attach the power

besides Weather plus that's legal? a bunch of feeds usually


----------

